# Motorola Surfboard vs. Linksys cable modem



## mdavison69 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello,

Im thinking about replacing my Comcast Motorola surfboard cable modem, it likes to stop working when im downloading heavily. im thinking about getting a linksys cable modem. Are they any better? is it worth getting?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I transfered this post since it went unanswered in Hardware.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd try a new modem. I personally don't like LinkSys hardware. Toshiba makes some great cable modems.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've been using a Toshiba for years, I second that recommendation. :smile:


----------

